# New Member, My first segmented pens!



## MikePittman (Nov 13, 2007)

I am new to this forum and have enjoyed reading and seeing other pen makers pens.  I am fasinated with segmented pens and have been making them.  I am getting the feel and learning quite a bit with each one I do.  I have attached photos of 4 pens I have made.  I love working with "blood wood" and other exotic woods.  Working with wood is fun and I bought my first lathe, a Jet Mini, about 6 weeks ago and I admit I am addicted.


----------



## txbatons (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome! I read that right didn't I...6 weeks? You did these in six weeks of learning? That's some good work for a newbie.

I am now going to eBay to sell all my equipment. []


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 13, 2007)

Michael,Welcome!
You certainly introduce yourself with a spectacular group
of pens.Very nice segmenting.
I look forward to seeing more []
Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />Welcome! I read that right didn't I...6 weeks? You did these in six weeks of learning? That's some good work for a newbie.
> 
> I am now going to eBay to sell all my equipment. []



Look for my posting right behind yours. [B)][B)][xx(]

Great pens.


----------



## MikePittman (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, I bought my first lathe 6 weeks ago at Woodcraft.  I've been in wood for years but never had a lathe until I bought the Jet.  Like I said, it certainly has me addicted.  I love it!  I have been reading a lot about segmented work on bowls.  I have never turned anything but pens so far and I am really interested in the open and closed segmented bowls.  It's funny, I am a police officer on the road and I catch myself thinking of new segmented pen designs to do while driving the cruiser around.   I attended the "Artistry in Wood" held in Dayton last weekend and I was so impressed with all the woodworkings I saw there.  Unbelievable work!  I am really inspired to learn more.   I am happy to have stumbled on this forum.


----------



## R2 (Nov 13, 2007)

It's not right for you to do this to us and arrive with such a bang.[][][] Welome anyway. Oh yes-Beautifully done![][][]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice work.  It will be interesting to see what you do in 6 months or a year.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2007)

Beautiful work Mike. Welcome to the group, I'm from from down the road in Cincinnati.


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 14, 2007)

nice job mike, great looking work. welcome aboard.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the group, lovely pens but I especially like the bottom cigar![]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 14, 2007)

Really impressive! .... and even more so since you are new at it!

Great job....


----------



## rherrell (Nov 14, 2007)

Great opening act! Can't wait for the encore!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 14, 2007)

That's great stuff for sure!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

Having fun yet?!? [] Nice work!


----------



## LouisQC (Nov 14, 2007)

Impressive! You certainly have the gift! Continue to show us what you make.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome, neighbor! Impressive start indeed. We'll have to get together sometime.


----------



## doeringr (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome and what a great set of pens!  Number three is the popper for me!


----------



## wizical (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice work, very impressive.  How did you make the slabs on the fourth one.


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 14, 2007)

Great work!! Be sure to post some more.


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 15, 2007)

You've come a looooooooooong way in a shoooooooooooort time. Congratulations and keeps updated with your work.
Welcome to the group


----------



## TAFFJ (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW! what a way to start. Welcome from the South of UK


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure Mike, be a big show off on your first pens[]  Looking great!


----------



## CSue (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow![8D][:0][]

Just plain WOW!

You really are off to a stupendous start!  I'm looking forward to where ever your lessons lead you.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats sure is nice work  Congrats![]


----------

